# Thanks to all



## Fissues (Aug 11, 2008)

Wow, Great place you got here!
Just checking in from Marblehead, Massachusetts and I'm jumping in head first. I'm bailing out of an 05' 350ZR and have aquired an order on a TT. I have chosen;
TTS Q Roadster S-tronic
Ibis
Black/black Nappa Leather (extended as you say)
19" Seven Twin-spoke (RS4)
Prestige Package (stateside for WICKED LOADED!!)
Prod. Wk.39
est. Cost 65-70,000 USD!
Do I need my head examined? Or what? But I think Audi has really got it right this time. When can I place an order for my next TTS-RS?
Anxiously counting the weeks, Ethan


----------



## Ikon66 (Sep 12, 2003)

hi and welcome

nice choice, getting my TTS 3 weeks today, saw it at the dealers on Saturday [smiley=sunny.gif] [smiley=sweetheart.gif] can't wait


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Welcome to the forum


Welcome  Mr Walsendmag forgot to say dont for get to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum :wink:


----------

